# Two finally done



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I bought these two model kits for my grandson last year on his birthday... He will be 10 years old on Sept. 10, 2010... (10 - 10 - 10) A special day for him... He finally finished his models this past weekend and was soooo proud to bring them over to Papa's toy room and take pics and post them... He did an awesome job with the spray cans... He also want's to learn to detail and wire the engines, that's our next project on these two models... I showed him to use a tooth pick for detailing emblems and small stuff... I think he did an amazing job !!!*


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

He did a great job.
Russell


----------



## BreadedTurnip (Aug 9, 2010)

Those are great cars and great talent for being so young!!! Tell him they look great!!!


Mitch


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Paint cans are great! With the right wetsanding papers and polish - you can make any car look like a factory finish. You have all you need in a can, your paint gun, compressor and paint all in one unit. You just have to know how to use it correctly to get the finish you desire. These look excellent for his age group and are just as good and even better than I've seen some adults do! Your grandson will have no problem with modeling, especially with the skills he's building now. 

~ The God of war


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

These are very well done, I don't think I could have done this well when I was that age! :thumbsup:


----------



## z06 (Jun 22, 2007)

They look great!. Brings back memories of my son and nephew.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job, I thought they were parked in your garage. The only cars I model are the Tom Daniels/Ed Roth show car types or some TV show cars but I do enjoy seeing something like these done so perfectly. I remember my first car, a 67 Pontiac LeMans, and looking at yours I remember when you could almost crawl into the engine compartment to do work on them. Now I have a really difficult time changing two of the spark plugs on my Jetta.

Bob K.


----------



## Boreham (Nov 18, 2010)

hi new here..

lovely clean builds.

love the garage


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Struth!! How old is he??  They are amazing alright. :thumbsup: On first look of pic 1 thought it was the type of car you got a model of... Your grandson is a future modeling champion thats for sure.

Cheers.

Alec.


----------

